# Deer euro



## huntingful (Jun 11, 2014)

I just finished this for my sister.


----------



## sam4836 (Dec 16, 2005)

Sweet. Did you darken the antlers or is that natural. Now she owes you a kidney or lung.


----------



## huntingful (Jun 11, 2014)

sam4836 said:


> Sweet. Did you darken the antlers or is that natural. Now she owes you a kidney or lung.


 That's pretty funny. They were pretty dark to begin with. I usually use a golden oak stain to go over them if they need it. I think in this case they look so much better dark.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## CaptainCole (Oct 16, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## EXTRMEOUTDOORS (Nov 6, 2018)

looks great


----------



## pcpcow911 (Nov 23, 2018)

Nice job! I never knew what "they" put on the antlers for the darkened look. I like that better than natural.


----------



## eddiethehunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## 45freezer (Jun 9, 2018)

Super cool mount, the bolt is a nice touch...made a mount for my bear rug last month and mounted the arrow on that one as well, I think it really adds to the story!


----------



## ballenbrowning (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice


----------



## blinn (Jun 21, 2015)

Looks good.


----------



## Brunswick (Jan 20, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## RamDaytona (Jan 29, 2019)

I like it


----------



## Y.Pan (May 13, 2018)

That's nice design


----------



## Edcoleman83 (Jan 16, 2019)

Looks great! did you use the boil down and bleach method?


----------



## Yoder8 (Nov 30, 2018)

looks good


----------



## rmck15 (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Bth340 (Jul 19, 2019)

Cool euro


----------



## moosewhisperer1 (Dec 30, 2018)

nice looking euro


----------

